# Anemia?



## Hollie (Mar 18, 2015)

My doctor has said my ferritin is low, 15 (30-400) and says I'm anemic but I thought to have anemia meant that there have to be out of range markers in my complete blood count which there are not.

So should I be taking iron supplements if I'm not in the medical guidelines of being anemic?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Yes you should. The Ferritin test is definitive test. You are lucky to have a doctor that "gets it!"

Hugs to you and get that iron. Liquid is good. Absorbs better.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 18, 2015)

Andros said:


> Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better)
> http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


Thank you Andros. 

I have gotten a liquid iron and that has 19.2mg per 20ml, 137% RDA. The doctor has given me ferrous fumarate to take 2 times a day, that has 200mg elemental iron. But the liquid iron has Vitamin C in it, 20mg, 25% RDA. I think taking the liquid iron might be be more bearable.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I definitely feel better when my ferritin is higher - even though the rest of my tests for anaemia show that I'm fine.

Personally, I find the ferrous fumerate work the best for me - you can always swallow it with a glass of orange juice for the vitamin C if you want. Most iron tablets upset my stomach horribly, but ferrous fumerate is ok. It's worth trying out different versions until you find the one that suits you. I don't seem to be able to get enough iron from the liquid forms, but I'm in the UK and you probably have different options in the US.

It's a good idea to have a retest of your ferritin in 2 or 3 months - high ferritin being very dodgy. Not a problem I've ever had - I'm lucky if I get my ferritin up to the bottom of the range, even with supplementation 3x a day. And you do seem to have plenty of scope for improvement there.


----------



## Butterfog (Jul 7, 2015)

So, how common is it to have anemia in relation to hypothyroidism/Hashimoto's? I just got back from my endo's office today and I'm anemic. This is a new thing to me. But my antibody levels are elevated and my thyroid levels are all off. He's increasing my levothyroxine, adding cytomel and prescribing iron.

He was concerned that I was anemic and is ordering more tests on that. I obviously came home and first thing I did was look up anemic & hypo. I saw that there is a higher risk in one article I read.

I'm just not sure how concerned I should be.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you have a monthly cycle - you can have low ferritin.

For me and I know for many others, as we age, out monthly cycles change and for me I got very heavy and long cycles post TT. Maybe from the surgery and more likely peri-menopause, I was found to be low in Ferritin.

All iron supplements made me ill, constipated and generally feeling awful so after a year of suffering, getting my ferritin up ,- then having a cycle to bring me back at the beginning low ferritin level , I gave up and had endometrial ablation. My ferritin at last check was over the range so I am cutting down any small multi vitamin iron that I was adding.

It took longer than I expected for my body to have sufficient ferritin, even without having monthly cycles and small supplementation.

Good luck and if the pills work for you - you are lucky because they make alot of people sick.


----------



## Butterfog (Jul 7, 2015)

So it's common to perimenopause too. Then I have a double whammy because I'm in that stage of life also. My monthly cycles are lighter not heavier (they used to be amazingly heavy) but I suppose the changing hormones could result in this also ...

So far I'm tolerating the iron. I was worried that it would make me really ill but that hasn't happened so far.

Endo upped my levo and added cytomel as well. I'm getting my energy back, finally able to do some things. When I was there he was encouraging exercise and I'm thinking "right now I can't go grocery shopping without a nap, let alone hit the gym". I figure another week and I can start looking at adding that.

The ablation just ends the monthly period? Or does it do more for the perimenopause? I'm getting a pelvic ultrasound in a week or so to rule out endometriosis or cysts as a cause for the anemia.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> The ablation just ends the monthly period? Or does it do more for the perimenopause? I'm getting a pelvic ultrasound in a week or so to rule out endometriosis or cysts as a cause for the anemia.


It ends the monthly cycle for many - bot all. I was lucky and it ended mine - it's awesome 

I went through a mini menopause about 6 months post ablation - now, 7 years later I feel I have officially gone through menopause and had some issues with hot flashes but that's about all. I have not had tests to confirm.


----------



## Sabrina (Aug 30, 2016)

Just started taking pill form ferrous gluconate and I feel ill. My ferritin is really low so I need it but I need to find another option. Is liquid form better? I hate the thought of feeling like this every day because of a pill.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

A lot here have had success with Floradix liquid iron supplement. It's supposed to be easier on the system than pills.


----------



## MySharon (Mar 10, 2017)

Just got my diagnosis of Hashimotos and low Iron 2 weeks ago, I was told about Liquid Plant Based Iron with Floridix, that its great! Got some too.

I wish my Dr checked my Ferritin level, but I didnt even know about Ferritin till after my appt and being diagnosed, I have been shedding hair heavily for 20 yrs, Ferritin is often low in those with hair loss, hope to get that checked my next appt.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

MySharon said:


> Just got my diagnosis of Hashimotos and low Iron 2 weeks ago, I was told about Liquid Plant Based Iron with Floridix, that its great! Got some too.
> 
> I wish my Dr checked my Ferritin level, but I didnt even know about Ferritin till after my appt and being diagnosed, I have been shedding hair heavily for 20 yrs, Ferritin is often low in those with hair loss, hope to get that checked my next appt.


Make a note of where in your monthly cycle they draw the ferritin lab as Ferritin levels will fall immediately after a monthly cycle, quite possibly to the bottom of the range.


----------



## GemGem (Mar 29, 2017)

Despite my having a cupful of spinach and kale a day as well as vit b12 my ferritin was

Ferritin 28.8 (normal range 20-150 ug/L)

I have the mirena coil which I have been having for over 10 years and over the past 6 months or so have a non existent cycle. I'm 40 so it's unlikely that I am having the menopause, I still have other signs of monthly cycles such as water retention and heaviness.

I have now started to take floradix which has the bit c in and honestly I still feel terrible. I may have some thyroid things going on too which are still up in the air. the tsh and t4 and t3 are all in the 'normal' range but look like hypo. I have tg ab positive with tpo normal. I had acute thyroiditis approx 3/4 years ago. Went mildly hypo after and struggled since.

I am also recently taking a herbal mixture from a herbalist who seems concerned about my health (someone who gets it-amazing).

Docs are looking into it but don't seem overly concerned with ferritin or thyroid results. she suggested it could even be me.

So frustrating. I guess i could be mildly animic I have been several times in the past.


----------

